# Kindle Fire for $149



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.nfm.com/DetailsPage.aspx?ProductID=34667881


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

That is a great price. I have one but I will let my family in Omaha know about it. They can pick it up at the store.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

Perhaps this price reduction is a signal that an announcement regarding the Fire 2 is not far way ?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's not really a price reduction. . . . .it's some outlet selling them below cost. . . as far as I know that outlet is not an authorized reseller so I'm not sure how they're able to offer them at that price.

Oh. . . .and. . . .just clicked through again. . .it's showing 'product not available'.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

I posted it because I thought someone might want to snag one at that price.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PurpleDog said:


> I posted it because I thought someone might want to snag one at that price.


Which is fine. . . .but they seem to no longer be offered.


----------

